# Looking for dog trainer, in upstate New York



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

Looking for a dog trainer that does puppy obedience class in upstate New York, near Dutchess County. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

How far from Albany are you, exactly? Are you willing to drive here?


----------



## AllyMW (May 26, 2012)

I am about 2 1/2 hours away from albany


----------



## Das Hund (May 3, 2012)

I live in Rotterdam and have a 4 month old male that I'm looking to get trained, do you offer or know of anyone ?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Das Hund said:


> I live in Rotterdam and have a 4 month old male that I'm looking to get trained, do you offer or know of anyone ?


I PM'ed you.


----------

